# Watery, Explosive Diarrhea - Could it be Orijen LBP??



## Rachel1422 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Brought our puppy home Sunday night. Breeder had them on a RAW diet with a bit of kibble mixed in when they were near going to homes. She had good stools Monday. Tuesday they were soft serve ice cream and last night at 6:30 is was jet diarrhea. No blood, no vomitting, she still drinks a lot of water and is very active. She has watery diarrhea now and it's been for the last 19 hours....The breeder said get her off Orijen and try Acana ASAP. 

My question is this: I have a three year old lab on Horizon Legacy. (Fantastic food!!) Should I try our 9.5 week old GSD on this? It's not puppy food. Or should I go with Acana which is still made by the same manufacturer as Orijen??

Any help is appreciated!! The vet sid stick with Orijen, Breeder says go with Acana, husband says try the Horizon... Argh!!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Orijen can be very rich for a lot of dogs so yes, it could very well be the Orijen.

For now, I'd take the pup off ALL kibble. Feed a bland diet of double cooked rice (till it's mushy) and boiled chicken. Once you get a firm stool, SLOWLY add in some kibble. Horizon Legacy would be fine to try if that's what you want to go for. Don't worry about it not being "puppy" food, that's a gimmick. Most people don't bother with it at all.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Has she seen the vet for her first checkup? Could be the stress brought something latent to the front. Most puppies have germs of some sort in their gut.


----------



## Rachel1422 (Aug 30, 2011)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Orijen can be very rich for a lot of dogs so yes, it could very well be the Orijen.
> 
> For now, I'd take the pup off ALL kibble. Feed a bland diet of double cooked rice (till it's mushy) and boiled chicken. Once you get a firm stool, SLOWLY add in some kibble. Horizon Legacy would be fine to try if that's what you want to go for. Don't worry about it not being "puppy" food, that's a gimmick. Most people don't bother with it at all.


Thanks! I thought not being puppy food would be ok but wanted to get others opinions! I love Horizon Legacy - don't know why I chose Orijen for our GSD now... all in hindsight  Thank you for the rice/chicken suggestion, I heard that but wasn't sure if it would upset her belly any further. I will see what tonight brings us.... (gawd, not another sleepless night!!) and if it's still bad, switch to the bland diet. As of right now, no more Orijen!


----------



## Rachel1422 (Aug 30, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Has she seen the vet for her first checkup? Could be the stress brought something latent to the front. Most puppies have germs of some sort in their gut.


She hasn't been to the vet yet. They were checked by the breeders vet on Sept 19th and were all clear. I will go in and get a full check up if the diarrhea contines tomorrow. Poor girl! She's due on the 19th of October for her shots/check up.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Many dogs have trouble tolerating Orijen. You might also try brown rice instead of white and I give my dog cooked ground beef that has been rinsed of fat. Don't wait to go too long to get to the vet, pups can go downhill fast. Good luck!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My pup is on Orijen LBP and I transitioned him VERY slowly...no issues here. Hope things clear up for you soon!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't be much help with the puppy info. My dog is close to 14 yo. I can tell you that as good as Orijen is - it is not for my dog. She cannot tolerate it. She has had diarrhea on Orijen and/or loose stools. I would also use ground beef rather than chicken? Why? Because my dog is allergic to chicken. I am in the process of transitioning to Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. My dog does best on the fish formulas, so I'm sticking with that.

Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Feed the pup some canned pumpkin. this will firm up the stool. I have been feeding Orijen to several breeds of pups with no problem BUT your pup was used to raw. Change slowly.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

What kibble was the breeder mixing with RAW?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

My vet recommends equal parts cottage cheese, canned pumpkin (not the pie filling), and plain yogurt for diarrhea. Feed this in small portions 3-4 times/day, then slowly mix in kibble. It works like a charm here.

Did you switch her to Orijen too quickly?


----------

